# Guess the mix!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

thought i would post some of the mixd dogs pics ive collected from teh internet and play guess the mix with everyone.

these dogs are puppies from 2 purebred dogs so theres only 2 breeds in them
can you guess which two?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Beagle/Lab? 

I'd say Shar Pei because of the extra skin but I can't think of ONE breed to mix with the Pei that would make it look like it does.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

For some reason I'm thinking Lab/Pug??????????


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

IslandPaws4Raw said:


> For some reason I'm thinking Lab/Pug??????????


You aren't alone!


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

at first glance thought...lab/beagle


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

What's the deal with his neck?


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

It looks like a leash in the top of pic...appeared maybe someone is holding it upwards where the collar is pushing the dog's skin forward


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> It looks like a leash in the top of pic...appeared maybe someone is holding it upwards where the collar is pushing the dog's skin forward


ah - thanks, I do see that now. Looks like of weird.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree and maybe the collar could be a little too tight.

When I look at pic...reminds me of those dinosaurs in "Jurassic Park" that flared their necks out.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

frogdog said:


> I agree and maybe the collar could be a little too tight.
> 
> When I look at pic...reminds me of those dinosaurs in "Jurassic Park" that flared their necks out.


Yes it does! And it looks like his neck is so squished up it's making his tongue stick out.

All I can see is Lab. I'm not very good at guessing breeds.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Golden - Lab ?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

seems like everyone was pretty stumped with that one its a shiba inu cocker spaniel mix!

heres a pretty easy one and quite lovely too


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> seems like everyone was pretty stumped with that one its a shiba inu cocker spaniel mix!
> 
> heres a pretty easy one and quite lovely too


Bullmastiff and Sharpei, would be my guess.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

very close but not quite!


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

day late for that I see pie and not a whole lot else LOL Ok maybe EM english mastiff.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

brandypup said:


> day late for that I see pie and not a whole lot else LOL Ok maybe EM english mastiff.


That would be my second guess


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I got this one.... Great Dane / Shar Pei !!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

nope its actually a PUG sharpei mix 
ok how about this one


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

xchairity_casex said:


> nope its actually a PUG sharpei mix


Okay, I'm trying to picture in my mind.......little pug, big Sharpei? Did they use a footstool? :wink:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

chowder said:


> Okay, I'm trying to picture in my mind.......little pug, big Sharpei? Did they use a footstool? :wink:


i know what a strange combo ive also got a picture of a brussels griffon and a rottweiler mix!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Boxer/Bassett Hound?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

chowder said:


> Okay, I'm trying to picture in my mind.......little pug, big Sharpei? Did they use a footstool? :wink:


Actually, Wags (on here), well, her Gordon is a pug/Sharpei! If the stars line up I might be meeting her and him in the near future.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Actually, Wags (on here), well, her Gordon is a pug/Sharpei! If the stars line up I might be meeting her and him in the near future.



I thought about Wags when I saw that dog. Apparently people are making that mix on purpose. I suppose one of the doggies gets to lay down ! :heh:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have one for you to guess!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

looks like a bulldog/ corso mix?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I am thinking Pit/Corgi...?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

How about Jack Russel/ Pit??? That back end screams JR to me haha!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

It looks like a mini Cane corso to me! lol
Maybe boxer/french bullldog? Or boxer/frenchie/JRT?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I was told Pitbull/corgi. That is the only thing that explains the longer fur, funky body, and the short tail. 

OH and his face was cut because the little squirt jumped into a barbwire fence.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

xchairity_casex said:


> nope its actually a PUG sharpei mix
> ok how about this one





Maxy24 said:


> Boxer/Bassett Hound?


That is my guess as well.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> I am thinking Pit/Corgi...?


Soooooo..... What do I win? :becky:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Soooooo..... What do I win? :becky:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

the photo of the dog i posted was a basset bulldog mix
heres one that i find utterly adorable and would snatch up if offerd for sale in a heart beat









i just adore this little dogs face reminds me of something you would see on a cute little anime or cartoon so adorable


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks like a bush baby.


I'll say Corgi/chihuahua.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> It looks like a bush baby.
> 
> 
> I'll say Corgi/chihuahua.


i know ist it ADORABLE!!!!! i swear ifi ever seen this dog on the street i would run up to it and give it a cuddle owner be damned!


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Ok here's one to guess on


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

AveryandAudrey said:


> View attachment 7111
> Ok here's one to guess on


Looks like Akita/Chow...?


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would guess akita/sharpei


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It looks so SOFT!

I'm going for Akita/Sharpei


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Close, he was sharpei and Shiba inu


----------

